# Stringing and Sagging a High-Voltage Transmission Line (1950)



## thewatusi (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

cool stuff! how times have changed.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I actually have no idea how they sag lines now days.

I'm sure it's a hell of a lot more sophisticated now, because why use a simple stop-watch when you can use something that has an LCD screen, a microprocessor, and laser or two.


----------

